# Fluidmaster Toilet Keeps Running-Help!



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

I just installed a an entire fluidmaster toilet repair kit, model 400, in my toilet. It continues to run after the flushing stops.The float is brand new and appears to be settled down completely After flushing the toilet again, the water fills and stops running for around 45 minutes or so and then will run for 10 seconds or so and then stops. If I flush the toilet again, the water runs out of the tank, almost completely, and then won't fill up. The only way that I get the water to refill in the tank, is to push the float down manually a little ways and then the water begins to fill back up. The kit has an adjustment rod that can be turned clockwise or counterclockwise to adjust the float up or down. I have down this both ways with no success. 

Help, what else can i try? Thanks!


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

what did you do with the little black refill line? if you just stuck it down in the overflow tube and didnt attatch it to the top with the clip then its siphoning water through the line til the tank level gets low enough for the valve to come on and refill the tank. the other thing is that the flapper is leaking water from the tank into the bowl. you can check that by putting food coloring in the tank and watching the bowl to see if the water changes color. did you adjust the water level to the fill line inside the tank?


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

The siphon tube is in the clip hooked the top of the overflow tube and is not inside the tube. Would or could the flapper be leaking when it is brand new? I guess the is possible but just thought that since it is new.....but could be(so replace that?).
did you adjust the water level to the fill line inside the tank. I probably did adjust the water level...Just to be sure, how do I adjust that water level, to be sure that am doing it correctly?


----------



## jtuds (Jul 21, 2011)

Kenny I am having an identical issue with a American Standard Cadet 3 I just installed today.

The toilet I removed was an old Galaxy brand that would run constantly. We replaced everything inside the tank and could not fix the problem.

I figured that a new toilet would take care of the issue so I replaced it today and once I turned the water on everything was fine, then after I flushed the water refilled and as I was cleaning up the bathroom I heard it run for 5 seconds or so then stop. A few minutes later it did it again, and again a few minutes after that.

I am wondering if, since there have now been 2 toilets with a problem (the old one running constantly and this one not exactly how it should be), maybe I have a larger plumbing issue in the pipes. 

I am hoping that's not the case.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Do you have galvanized water lines? Are you on a city water system or private well?


----------



## jtuds (Jul 21, 2011)

I am on city water, but their responsibility for the pipes ends like 10 feet from the curb. As for the lines, I am not sure. I know that the pipe the toilet empties into is PVC. And the 2 other toilets in the house work fine. They're both identical to the one I changed.


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

kennykenny said:


> If I flush the toilet again, the water runs out of the tank, almost completely, and then won't fill up. The only way that I get the water to refill in the tank, is to push the float down manually a little ways and then the water begins to fill back up.


Sounds like your fill valve and float assembly is bad. It should not hang up and require you to manually push it down to get it to work again. 

Regarding how to adjust the float level, since you said "If I flush the toilet again, the water runs out of the tank, almost completely", it sounds like you have an older toilet that is not a water saver model. For older toilets, I adjust the float level so that when the toilet is flushed, just after the "whoosh" ends and all of the water in the bowl empties, the flapper in the tank drops down. This allows refilling the tank with the minimum amount of water that still insures a complete flush.

HRG


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Is it sticking against the side of the tank? Maybe you just need to rotate it a little?


----------

